# Clippers stars, and what they average?



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

I am new here and I am a huge clipper's fan. Last night I was thinking about who is gonna get what next year for the Clippers, and this is one of the ideas I thought seemed probable. But before we begin, understand that this is if we trade for Andre Miller, get rid of Odom, none of the draft picks have imediate impact, and Pike is regulated to the bench. Here it goes...
ELTON BRAND- MIN: 40  RPG: 10-12  BPG:  2-3  PPG:20
Q RICHARDSON- MIN: 25-35  3P%: .450  RPG: 5  SPG: 2 PPG: 12-15
COREY MAGGETTE- MIN: 25-35  RPG: 4  PPG: 10-15
OLOWOKANDI- MIN: 35-40  RPG: 8-10  BPG: 2-3  PPG: 12-15
DARIUS MILES- MIN: 25-35  RPG: 7-10  BPG: 2-3  APG: 3-5  PPG: 15-18
Andre Miller clones last years #'s and Keyon Dooling backs him up. Pick up a backup big man in the draft and thats all. Piatowski plays limited minutes and comes in as a 3-point threat a la Steve Kerr. 
What do you think? From what I have read, most of you love Odom and don't like Miller, but the guy led the league in assists playing for the CAVS!!!


----------



## SikHandlez24 (Jun 8, 2002)

*Clippers Projected Stats...*

C=Michael Olowokandi - 12.2ppg 10.7rpg 2.2bpg
PF=Elton Brand - 18.7ppg 10.9rpg 1.03spg 2.1bpg
SF=Darius Miles - 12.3ppg 7.2rpg 1.1spg 1.6bpg
SG=Quentin Richardson - 15ppg 3.9rpg 1.2spg
PG=Andre Miller - 13.2ppg 11.2apg


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

PG Keyon Dooling
22mpg, 9ppg, 4apg, 1.5spg

SG Lamar Odom
35mpg, 19ppg, 9apg, 7rpg

SF Darius Miles
30mpg, 13ppg, 7rpg, 3apg, 2bpg

PF Elton Brand
35mpg, 17ppg, 12rpg, 1.5bpg

C Michael Olowokandi
30mpg, 9ppg, 9rpg, 2bpg

Bench(just a couple guys)
G Marko Jaric
20mpg, 7pg, 4apg

G QRichardson
25mpg, 14ppg

F/C Nene Hilario
15mpg, 4ppg, 6rpg, 1.5bpg


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> PG Keyon Dooling
> 22mpg, 9ppg, 4apg, 1.5spg
> 
> ...


What Makes you think that Keyon Dooling is ready to start in the leauge? I am sure you will say that Odom will handle most of the ball handeling, but that has never really worked for the Clippers. Odom is a great defender, but he is not the quickest of players, so how do you expect Odom (6-10) to guard a SG (usually 6-6) Sure it creates a matchup problem at the other end, but this doesn't utilize Odom's shotblocking, and the faster smaller players will blow right by him. I do not think the Clippers will be able to make the playoffs with Keyon Dooling starting. He has proved hardly anything, and gained hardly any playing experiance. Also, what happend to Corey Maggette? Did he vanish without bringing in a player? I also think Q Richardson is able to do more than get 14 ppg. If this is what the Clippers starters would average, they would score 67 points a night for the clippers. Shaq and Kobe combine for that on a good night. If you add the bench players scoring averages to the 67 the starters get, that is only 92 points in 212 of the 240 minutes per game. That leaves 28 minutes to other players. (Pike? Rooks? Maggette?) I think the Clippers are a great and explosive offensive team, and that they can average way more than 92 points per game.


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Odom and Miles switch on defense. Miles easily can cover 2guards, and has done so in the past. Odom covers the 3. 

As for Dooling, if you notice, him and Jaric basically split time at the point spot. The reason why I pick Dooling is that I expect him to have a breakout of some sort(by that I mean I think he'll win the job in pre season).

Dooling has had 2 years to watch and learn the NBA game. Ideally, PT is the best training. But, watching games(and film) still helps. Dooling has the physical ability to become a star in the NBA(size, athleticism, penetration ability, finishing ability, etc), it's just if he can become a PG. I was encouraged at the start of the year, even though it was only limited minutes. I remember specifically a few plays to Kandi. Dooling would penetrate, draw the defender, and dish it to Kandi - And Kandi would find a way to blow it. That doesn't show in the stats(see a reason in another thread how stats can easily be manipulated by situation), but he showed the ability to create and distribute. Dooling was showing the ability to be more of a pass first guy, shaking his shoot first mentality. Then of course, he had to go and get hurt. I truly believe that if he hadn't gotten hurt, him and McInnis would have split time almost evenly come the end of the year if he hadn't gotten hurt. And Dooling will have the offseason to get better. He's had a good work ethic, but personal things have disrupted him early on(having a kid, etc). He doesn't have that any more. He can focus all out this summer and try and seize the job.
So I don't think it's a stretch at all to see him take the job. I was a little cautious with his PT and his #'s, but I honestly could see him easily surpass them.

As for the comment about Odom handling the rock most of the time - It has worked for the Clippers. He was the primary ball handler last year(his last full season). And, when he was healthy for that small stretch this year, he was the primary ball handler. It has worked, and they will continue to use him as a primary ball handler on offense. He is the best playmaker on the team, and that is why he is so special. His ability to create at 6'10 has not been seen since Magic Johnson. Before you blow a gasket and say Im saying he's as good as Magic, Im not. But, LO has that type of potential and he is that type of player.

Oh, and as for the scoring totals, I did mess up a bit. I didn't look through and add up what those totals were. I figured since I only threw out 8 names, I didn't have to, but I should have. They will be a bit higher than that.
And as for Maggette, I purposely left him out. I'm uncertain of his future with the team. IMO, he should be traded for future picks(cuz he will undoubtedly bolt when he's a FA). And even if he does stay with the Clips, I don't know how much he'll play. With Odom back and Miles starting, with Q backing up, his minutes are really shaky. He should not be playing over any of those 3 so it's tough to say what his numbers will be if he is on the team.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> 
> As for the comment about Odom handling the rock most of the time - It has worked for the Clippers. He was the primary ball handler last year(his last full season). And, when he was healthy for that small stretch this year, he was the primary ball handler. It has worked, and they will continue to use him as a primary ball handler on offense. He is the best playmaker on the team, and that is why he is so special. His ability to create at 6'10 has not been seen since Magic Johnson. Before you blow a gasket and say Im saying he's as good as Magic, Im not. But, LO has that type of potential and he is that type of player.


I agree that LO is the best 6-10 playmaker since magic. He has a way of seeing the floor. The only thing is that besides magic no one else has been able to work the 6-10 point guard thing right. I think Odom could be that player, but this team is past experimenting and they are trying to make the playoffs. Why take the risk that it won't work out right, when you could get a sure fire point guard in a trade for Odom?


----------



## Tmac'sPack (May 30, 2002)

Odom would play the 3 before he would the 2. I have heard more of Darius moving to the 2 that LO. I think they just need to let us play 6 players and make the court bigger(wishful thinking).


----------



## RD (Jun 10, 2002)

Neither player is playing a true 2 or a true 3 role, so if you want to switch names, feel free, it changes nothing.

Odom will play the guard role on offense, holding the ball more, and trying to create. 
On defense, Miles will take the quicker opponent between the 2/3, which is usually the 2.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Stats*

Assuming that they don't get Andre Miller and Kandi resigns, here are my projected ppg for some Clippers...

Kandiman: 11-13ppg
Brand: 18-20ppg
Q-Rich: 13-16ppg
D-Miles: 10-14ppg
Odom: 15-18 ppg
Maggette: 9-12 ppg
Dooling: 5-8ppg


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

I want Quentin Richardson to start, the guy's stats off the bench are so off the hook that it's freaky! 13 ppg, 4 rpg and 1 apg isn't easy for a guy who came off the bench for alot of games. He's got major potential in him.


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *T-Mac *
> I want Quentin Richardson to start, the guy's stats off the bench are so off the hook that it's freaky! 13 ppg, 4 rpg and 1 apg isn't easy for a guy who came off the bench for alot of games. He's got major potential in him.


I agree. And I think he will start next to LO, Brand, Kandi, and Keyon (unless we pull a trade for a great pg). He wont get as many minutes as most starters because he will share the sg and sf duties with LO and Darius. But he will kill.


----------



## Shaqs big toe (May 21, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RD *
> PG Keyon Dooling
> 22mpg, 9ppg, 4apg, 1.5spg
> 
> ...


If you think Odom will average those numbers, I think you're dreaming. More like 5-6 assists a game


----------



## basketball_jesus (Jun 15, 2002)

If we don't get a point guard via trade than Odom will be the playmaker on the Clips. Sure maybe 9 assists is a bit of a stretch, but I wouldn't be suprised to see him average inbetween 6 to 9 assists next year. (If we don't get a star pg and neither Dooling or Jaric burst out into allstar status)


----------

